# Did anyone watch Michigan out of doors?



## thaken (Sep 18, 2007)

Just wondering if any of you watched the squirrel hunt with my Ladner Blackmouth Curs on michigan out of doors last night?


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

I'm sure many here did (I did). I really enjoyed the segment, it looked like a fun way to get after some tree rats.


----------



## gawelg (Mar 19, 2008)

Hello Terry

I watched it, your dogs looked great, brought back memories of hunting JJ. Maybe can go hunting with you sometime. I now have a 6 month old Feist I am going to try and get going on squirrels.

Gary


----------



## thaken (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks



gawelg said:


> Hello Terry
> 
> I watched it, your dogs looked great, brought back memories of hunting JJ. Maybe can go hunting with you sometime. I now have a 6 month old Feist I am going to try and get going on squirrels.
> 
> Gary


Hi Gary,

Haven't talked to you in ages. Just give us a call sometime if you'd like to go on a hunt.  How do you like your Feist? I've never hunted with one.

I'm going to be having a litter of pups out of Chopper and Maggie soon. Maggie is just about ready to breed now. :xzicon_sm I need a puppy fix!!!


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I did. Nice dogs, about ten years ago, maybe more, I took Jimmy squirrel hunting over dogs for the first time with an old friend of mine and his Feist.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

That was a pretty cool segment. Nice retrieving too!


----------



## thaken (Sep 18, 2007)

Linda G. said:


> I did. Nice dogs, about ten years ago, maybe more, I took Jimmy squirrel hunting over dogs for the first time with an old friend of mine and his Feist.


Thanks Linda. That Jimmy is a real nice guy. I enjoyed taking him on the hunt 

Thanks Firemedic. My Chopper dog is a self taught retriever. He started that a couple years ago. After my husband had back surgery he wasn't able to come in to the tree anymore. So I'd go in and shoot the squirrel and Chopper had to bring out his prize to show to his best buddy


----------



## Brian121208 (Dec 4, 2008)

Cool segment and dog work. Looks like a great way to hunt those noisy things.


----------



## Brian121208 (Dec 4, 2008)

Any chance we can get that recipe? It looked delicious. 
Brian


----------



## thaken (Sep 18, 2007)

I pressure cooked the squirrel for about 40 minutes at 10 lbs of pressure with lots of water (enough to make gravy for the stew) , onion, celery, salt and pepper. Remove squirrel from pressure cooker and debone. Be very careful there are lots of small bones!!!! Thicken squirrel broth with corn starch to make a thick gravy. 

In separate kettle boil potatos, carrots, green beans, corn and onions. Simmer until tender. Drain veggies and add squirrel meat and squirrel gravy. Mix well and serve. 

This can also be made into a squirrel pot pie. Put stew in frozen store bought pie crust. Seal with a second pie crust and bake as directed on the package! Or you can put it into a glass 9 x 13 cake pan and cover with bisquick mix and bake as directed on the box. Excellent all three ways!!!


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Real nice dogs. Nice looking, too.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

[mood]5529[/mood]


----------



## ScavengerMan (Sep 6, 2006)

Thank you Steve! 

My DVR was getting filled up and I deleted the show without watching it.


----------



## Brian121208 (Dec 4, 2008)

thaken said:


> I pressure cooked the squirrel for about 40 minutes at 10 lbs of pressure with lots of water (enough to make gravy for the stew) , onion, celery, salt and pepper. Remove squirrel from pressure cooker and debone. Be very careful there are lots of small bones!!!! Thicken squirrel broth with corn starch to make a thick gravy.
> 
> In separate kettle boil potatos, carrots, green beans, corn and onions. Simmer until tender. Drain veggies and add squirrel meat and squirrel gravy. Mix well and serve.
> 
> This can also be made into a squirrel pot pie. Put stew in frozen store bought pie crust. Seal with a second pie crust and bake as directed on the package! Or you can put it into a glass 9 x 13 cake pan and cover with bisquick mix and bake as directed on the box. Excellent all three ways!!!


Thnx!!!


----------



## ScavengerMan (Sep 6, 2006)

thaken said:


> Just wondering if any of you watched the squirrel hunt with my Ladner Blackmouth Curs on michigan out of doors last night?



You've got some wonderful dogs Terry! 

Boy, my dad who is in his mid 70's now would like that style of squirrel hunting. That is kind of how he liked to do it even when we were kids, minus the dogs.


----------



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

Terry,
I enjoyed the show about your dogs.
You can make deboning the pressure cooked squirrel easier if you cook the four legs and the backstraps seperate from the rib cages.
I pressure cook the four legs and the backstraps. Then I strip the large bones out of the meat and save the broth and meat.
I cook the rib cages seperately. If you have the patience, you can pick the ribs and small bones out of the rib meat. I usually cook the rib cages until the meat falls off the ribs and turns to mush. I strain the bones and mush meat from the broth and then add this rib broth to the broth from the big pieces. Not much rib meat is wasted and a lot of time and fussy work is saved.

Lindsey


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Great show Terry your dogs were way cool,had to watch it a second time.


----------



## bjw (Dec 20, 2007)

I lived the show. You have some very nice dogs.


----------



## ds541 (Dec 3, 2004)

great show about some great dogs,one of the better m.o.o.d's i've seen,any one know anything about the breed? i'm a long time squirrel hunter and i'd like to try it with dogs.can anyone point me in the right direction!local kennels/breeders ect... thanks


----------



## Brian121208 (Dec 4, 2008)

ds541 said:


> great show about some great dogs,one of the better m.o.o.d's i've seen,any one know anything about the breed? i'm a long time squirrel hunter and i'd like to try it with dogs.can anyone point me in the right direction!local kennels/breeders ect... thanks


See Below



thaken said:


> Thanks
> Hi Gary,
> I'm going to be having a litter of pups out of Chopper and Maggie soon. Maggie is just about ready to breed now. :xzicon_sm I need a puppy fix!!!


----------



## Smith&Brownie (Mar 3, 2009)

_"Just wondering if any of you watched the squirrel hunt with my Ladner Blackmouth Curs on michigan out of doors last night?"_

_I was suppose to be studying but I turned the show on and got hooked. I've never seen or heard of hunting squirrels that way before. Dogs did good work to, nice job!_


----------



## thaken (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind works folks. I sure enjoy my Blackmouth curs. They sure make squirrel hunting alot of fun!! 



ds541 said:


> great show about some great dogs,one of the better m.o.o.d's i've seen,any one know anything about the breed? i'm a long time squirrel hunter and i'd like to try it with dogs.can anyone point me in the right direction!local kennels/breeders ect... thanks


I am breeding my female this week. If all goes as planned I will have a litter of pups on the ground mid April. Pups should be ready to go around the first week of June.

Anyone interested in a pup can give me a call and book a pup. My booking list is filling up pretty fast but I do believe I have room for a couple more. Call Terri Haken at 989-379-2969 evenings after 4pm


----------



## b-boy (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi Thaken great show the other day. I was wondering if you have ever **** hunted with your dogs or know of anyone with lbmc. I like the idea of a close working *******.


----------



## Crowhunter (Aug 27, 2005)

Great show ,looked like a lot of fun .Bud


----------



## thaken (Sep 18, 2007)

b-boy said:


> Hi Thaken great show the other day. I was wondering if you have ever **** hunted with your dogs or know of anyone with lbmc. I like the idea of a close working *******.


Yup we sure do **** hunt them. They are awesome **** dogs 

I will have a litter of pups on the ground mid April. Call me for more information. Terri Haken 989-379-2969 after 4pm.

I'd like to thank all you folks for the kind words. I've had all kinds of phone calls and emails about the show.


----------



## sharktooth (May 12, 2008)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sharktooth (May 12, 2008)

Thaken, how are these dogs as house pets? I've been interested lately in these cur types. I saw the show and loved it. I'm just an "arm chair hunter" do to other things in my life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thaken (Sep 18, 2007)

sharktooth said:


> Thaken, how are these dogs as house pets? I've been interested lately in these cur types. I saw the show and loved it. I'm just an "arm chair hunter" do to other things in my life.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Mine are laying on my couch right now  I won't sell a pup to anyone that won't keep the dog in the house. They are great companions and protectors. They don't learn anything outside on the end of a chain 
I can't imagine everything I would miss if they didn't live in the house with me. They have such personalities. They just make you smile


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

nice job. loved watching your dogs work.

with fiest you have to be a little quicker to get that squirrel away from them or they will have it skinned for you,lol.
my rat terrier is like that too.


----------



## thaken (Sep 18, 2007)

john warren said:


> nice job. loved watching your dogs work.
> 
> with fiest you have to be a little quicker to get that squirrel away from them or they will have it skinned for you,lol.
> my rat terrier is like that too.


Nice looking Rat terrier you have John. I checked out your pictures. Nice mess of squirrel you had that day.  I don't have too much trouble with Maggie and Chopper tearing up the squirrels but **** are a different story. When it comes down fighting they sure make a mess of the hide


----------

